# Got a few today



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sick wit it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

You know it!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

What bands in the scout?

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Gum rubber bands


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You been working them over.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems like squirrel would be on the endangered species list in your neck of the woods


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> You been working them over.


 doing my best


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm loving gum rubber nowadays, it's pretty much all I'm using ))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I told ya


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

How long does it take to break in gum rubber so that it's easier to pull?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Not to long.mine are 5/8 to 1/4 tapered


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Are you getting about the same speed with the gum rubber as you would with your 1" straight TBG setup?

Njones


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I told ya


I don't think I'll ever go back to TBG, at least not for now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What ammo with the ngr?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

And that natural is Bad A$$


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

8x11 lead baby beans


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> How long does it take to break in gum rubber so that it's easier to pull?


 don't get the thick stuff get the thin.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take to break in gum rubber so that it's easier to pull?
> ...


As long as you cut the thick gum rubber real thin about 3/8 straight, it works wonders ....chucks a 3/8 steel ball like nobody's business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, I do not understand how there could be a squirrel left down your way!!!! You are one deadly squirrel disease ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

Where do you get gum rubber?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I need to come hang with you friend. I love squirrel. I am getting doves but the bushy tails here are scarce and skittish this year. I love fried squirrel and gravy.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Man, I do not understand how there could be a squirrel left down your way!!!! You are one deadly squirrel disease ...
> 
> Lol cheers
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Love the natural there bro.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

JediMike said:


> Love the natural there bro.


 thanks


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

alainguitars said:


> Where do you get gum rubber?


http://simple-shot.com/diy/natural-gum-rubber-sheet/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

